

Writing type parametric functions in Go - burntsushi
http://blog.burntsushi.net/type-parametric-functions-golang

======
burntsushi
If you want to skip to the more interesting tidbits, see the `Examples`
section for the github.com/BurntSushi/ty/fun package docs [1].

[1] - <http://godoc.org/github.com/BurntSushi/ty/fun>

